# Video: Hawk Catching Bats



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A cool video of a red-tailed hawk catching bats in mid-air is here.

A good reason why humans should not eat bats is here.

Reminds me of a time in West Virginia when I mistakenly blocked bats from entering the attic in an old farmhouse. Trouble is, I blocked their opening during the daytime and that made them come into the house at night. I killed 7 of them with a tennis racquet and fed them to the feral cats outdoors. All but one black cat wouldn't touch them. Wonder what happened to that cat...


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW...that was amazing to watch.... thanks for posting the link!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a flock of bats, hard not to bump into a few flying through there, our cat catches and eats them whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool video and a good article !

We used to shoot barn bats as kids, they were gone by morning from the cats.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> WOW...that was amazing to watch.... thanks for posting the link!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You're welcome, DG. I normally think of red-tailed hawks grabbing critters on the ground and never realized they could be so acrobatic.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

[sub]There are some hawks right here in Round Rock and Austin that have learned to catch bats as they come out of the bridges and overpasses at dusk. [/sub]


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great video Glen, thanks..........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool. I've seen them take birds flying from a feeder but never gave bats a thought. Very informative article too. I'll remember that if I'm ever invited to a wedding or cookout in Guam ! LOL


----------

